# My first concerto



## Grunthos (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey all.
I am a pianist.
I want to learn a conerto.
I want to start with Rachmaninov's Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini or his 3rd concerto, but i am not an idiot.

Does anyone out there have any suggestions?


----------

